# CronniX et script shell.



## vinflash (25 Octobre 2005)

J'ai un petit script de sauvegarde en shell, que j'ai confié à CronniX pour planifier les tâches.
Le script se connecte à un serveur, s'identifie comme utilisateur, copie les fichiers dans un répertoire, et démonte le volume quand il a fini. 
C'est sur ce dernier point que ca ne va pas : le script lancé via Cronnix ne démonte pas le volume( le reste OK!), alors que via le terminal tout fonctionne, ou bien avec "lancer la tâche maintenant"; la fonction de test de script de CronniX.
Le code de démontage : unmount -fv /"le volume".
Si quelqu'un a une idée? 
Ca fait un peu désordre de laisser le volume monté!


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Octobre 2005)

A la fin de ton script, fait bien attention a ce que le repertoire courant (pwd) ne soit pas dans le disque a demonter ... sinon ca va forcement foirer (disque en court d'utilisation). Rajoute un petit "cd" juste avant le unmount.

Ah, et est ce que ton script est lance avec des droits administrateur ?


----------



## vinflash (26 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ]Slug a dit:
			
		

> A la fin de ton script, fait bien attention a ce que le repertoire courant (pwd) ne soit pas dans le disque a demonter ... sinon ca va forcement foirer (disque en court d'utilisation). Rajoute un petit "cd" juste avant le unmount.
> 
> Ah, et est ce que ton script est lance avec des droits administrateur ?



Le script marche avec le terminal, ce n'est qu'une fois confié à CronniX que la commande umount -fv ne s'execute pas! Pour le répertoire c'est une connexion afp sur un serveur distant, avec le " petit cd" là ca ne marche plus du tout, pour les droits j'ai ouvert le .sh avec batchmod est tout autorisé, sans plus de résultat!
Merci pour ta réponse, et tient moi au courant si tu as une autre idée


----------

